
Projectlearn.io – Project Based Learning - Xtremilicious
Tutorials are great, but building projects is the best way to learn. Do project based learning and learn code the right way!<p>ProjectLearn.io provides a collection of programming tutorials in which learners build an application from  scratch. These are divided into different primary programming languages  and frameworks. Some have intermixed technologies and languages. 
It&#x27;s open-source on GitHub and anyone can contribute to this project!
======
jessehorne
Is there an IRC/Slack/Discord channel somewhere for potential contributors to
chat about ideas and what not? I like the idea, but I'd like to see some sort
of score/point system. When you complete a project, you should get it reviewed
somehow (which could be a way to get points as well...reviewing projects).

~~~
jessehorne
I know it appears that the site is more focused on delivering content from
other sources focused on building projects out, but it would be nice to be
able to submit projects that others can complete. The point system and ways to
submit projects would be a great way to increase and initiate interaction with
the community.

------
arsalanb
Really cool!

Clickable — [https://projectLearn.io](https://projectLearn.io)

